# Flickr



## HoopyFrood (Jun 4, 2009)

I defected to Flickr last night -- up until then I had been on photobucket. But apparently photobucket has issues with ownership of photos uploaded there, and whatnot, plus I hear people saying Flickr is pretty good, so I decided to sign up.

Which I did, and found that I do rather like it. 

However. 

1.) I can't seem to link photos from there. I try it the same way as with photobucket -- grab the link, then paste it into the picture box that says "Please enter the URL of your image here" on this site...but it keeps telling me the link is broken. Hm. 

2.) General question -- seeing as I've filled up about half the allocated monthly space already (and was enjoying playing around with the clone tool last night) I wondered if it's worth paying for the Pro account on there.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2009)

In answer to the general question - no. One should never need to pay for anything as simple as picture hosting on the Internet. Unless it offers an amazing, most-have, can't-live-without tool that none of the others hosts offer, it's not worth it.

If you find yourself needing more space, try other services like ImageShack or Google Picasa.

---

To put them on the Chrons: right click the image > Properties > Copy the URL (should end in an image extension), and paste it within the IMG tags/the picture box. The Flickr URL from the address bar won't work (which I assume is what you're pasting?).


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 4, 2009)

No, I know you don't take it from the address bar. There's a "Share this" option at the side, that gives you a link (like Photobucket does). I paste it into the picture box here (like I usually do). But then it doesn't work. 

I don't like having to subscribe and pay for things, which is why I asked. Mayhap I'll have to check out one of those, then. Gods, the difficultly of finding somewhere easy to put my photos...!


----------



## Lenny (Jun 4, 2009)

Ah, OK. I've never really used Flickr, so I'm not sure how it works.

Have you tried pasting the URL directly into IMG tags?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 4, 2009)

No...the photos I wanted to post here, I transferred to Photobucket and posted from there.

I'll try one of the others...perhaps the Google one, seeing as I have an account on there. Then I can transfer all my photos into one place, at last. Jeez...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jun 4, 2009)

If you still want to use Flickr Hoopy, this is how I post pictures on Chrons from there. I haven't ever used the 'Share This' link (never even saw it actually). On the photos page, along the top of the photo there are some different options...click on 'All Sizes'. Pick whichever size you want to use (square,thumbnail, small, medium, large). Below the photo, copy the URL, which is #2, and paste it into the 'Insert Image' here on Chrons.







The pic should then show. I think its kinda nice because you can choose which size to post here, without having to do any resizing yourself.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 4, 2009)

My wife and I share a Pro account. I like being unrestricted, and it's a nice, easy, usuable platform so I couldn't really be bothered searching for the equivalent for free. Especially when it's only a smidge over $US2 a month. Besides, they are providing a service - why not give something back?


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

Like Lady said is how I use it - though I just add the image tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the url from the different sizes myself.

Also as for paying most things don't come free - sadly a lot of the free photoshare sites are starting to creep in little bits of their clause to get money of your images (even if they say they never will the fact that the clause is there means they do intend not to close the door). Further Imageshack has I have noticed had problems with bandwidth and sometimes won't display images - a few hicups in recent times might be a sign that its getting to big for them to handle.
I also avoid paying for things when I can, but flickr tends to work very well, has good rights control over images (esp for photographers) and also is not that much really.
also join this group:
Flickr: Life Thru A Lenz (Quality Comment Group)

one of THE best on the whole site and its not devoted to just collecting awards and empty comments from others (as so so many are sadly). Also if you go to a zoo or wildlife centre many of them have fan groups setup as well. Though not often that active some are (the British Wildlife Centre is a good one and even has some official input in the form of updates from the centre)..


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 5, 2009)

I followed Lady's advice (thanks) and now I can link from Flickr. It's how I posted in the "Got Cats?" thread. 

I'm tempted to pay for Flickr, because I do like the edit features there and it generally seems like an easy site to use. I'll keep with the free stuff for the time being and if I really like it there, I might pay for the pro account and pack up the Photobucket one.


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

mostly I went for pro account for the extra space and the additional groups - you can only have a few with a free account - whilst with a paid one you can have as many as you want - good for organising. I don't use the editing side much/at all on flickr prefering to stay with photoshop elements (though its good on the odd rotation when you forget to do it in photoshop).
That along with teh no upload limitations as well!

Oh also it calls you a pro after you get a paid account 
If your interested you get far more are flickr for less money than you would if you paid for a photobucket account (which is only free up to 5GB worth of space)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 5, 2009)

*Gasp* I didn't know photobucket had a limit, too. They kept that one quiet. 

Gah, I just want a place to upload to, edit on, and link photos from. Why does it all have to be complicated. 

Mind you, I wouldn't really need a large account, seeing as once I've edited photos, I rarely look at them ever again, so I could just take them off the site once I've done so (I also deleted loads from my laptop earlier). Mind you, Flickr is crafty and doesn't decrease the monthly usage if you remove photos from there...

*Grumble*


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

he true - just go for flickr - its where all the good pro photographers hang out


----------



## Lenny (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, unless you have your own server and domain. 

I'm going to stick with Photobucket - though I do like what I've seen of Picasa.


----------



## Overread (Jun 5, 2009)

true - but that takes effort - time - and a willingness to fight with the programing demons (as well as ISP providers) 
Picasa not ever used - though it seems to be getting popular.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to say, for a place just to view my photos, I really like Picasa. I don't really like the edit tools on google, though. 

If I could just have a combination of them all, then I would be truly happy!


----------

